# Fishing tip # 677 dolphin scarer offer



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Ever have Dolphin eat every fish you release? I seldom have the problem but I understand it is a serious problem in the Panhandle sometimes. 
I just received an e-mail *(June, 2001*) from J. Dawkins in Australia with this tip. "When the bloody Dolphins are eating your fish, take a 2 meter length of steel rod, tie it to a length of line and drop the end of the rod into the water whilst holding on to the line with the top of the rod above the surface. Whack the steel rod with another short length of rod and the Dolphin will flee." Yeah, it just might work. 

I decided to up date this one tonight (8 Jan 2017).

4' of 2" SS pipe doesn't take up too much room. Mine has a clevis for attaching a rope on one end. I have 18" of 3/4" (MOL) that I use to whack it with. I've seen Dolphin clear the water by 10 feet when I whack the pipe. 

I took this rig to Venice, La after a trip where we had 50% of the Blackfins we hooked mangled or eaten by Dolphins. On the next trip, when the Dolphins came in to feast, I ran them off fast.

I don't know how far some of the piers in the Panhandle area are above the water but I'll bet a lot of fish would be saved with really long pipes hanging from chain. Of course "Tree Huggers" would P!$$ and moan.:whistling:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I may have to try this .. I hate when they come in for a free lunch


----------

